# teal



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Is Ohio Teal hunting pretty popular in Ohio or is the bird population pretty small in this state so it's not even worth it? Was thinking about trying it out and it will probably cover my itch for duck and geese later on.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

don't waste your time


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

opening day we always shoot more teal than anything......


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL, I_SHOCK_EM I appreciate your honesty. That's the thing I don't even think I ever seen a teal in person. I also would be worried to mistake them in flight for a woodie. wdrcvr88 would that be green wing or blue wing?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

marshes out in the sandusky /toledo area get all the teal. they prefer shallow water. not worth hunting them east of sandusky.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

that makes scents....considering I hunt in the Mansfield area.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

your best bet would be to hunt killbuck creek wildlife area . it does get a lot of teal,but all depends on weather and migration.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Any swamp is going to hold teal. We shoot plenty of Teal in Ashtabula every year. They move out a few weeks after the season starts, but there is a very good population around most swamps.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool, my old man lives real close to there in Shreve. Thanks for the info all.


----------

